# hacer un reloj programable



## max canales (Sep 8, 2006)

necesito ayuda para realizar un reloj programable el cual quiero que funcione un par de segundos y luego se detenga y vuelva a hacer el mismo proceso ciclicamente. me dijeron que con flipflop se podia hacer pero no se como


----------



## maunix (Sep 8, 2006)

max canales dijo:
			
		

> necesito ayuda para realizar un reloj programable el cual quiero que funcione un par de segundos y luego se detenga y vuelva a hacer el mismo proceso ciclicamente. me dijeron que con flipflop se podia hacer pero no se como



Estas  dando poca información , osea, el reloj debe contar durante 2 segundos y luego repetir el mismo proceso cíclicamente... ¿?¿?  Si está todo el tiempo funcionando entonces no andaría por 2 seg sino que andaría constantemente.

Si 2seg es tu "ancho de pulso" entonces, sí, con un oscilador con compuertas podrías lograr esa velocidad o sino también con un 555.

Si estas con ganas de ir más allá, podrías usar un microcontrolador de los pequeños, como los PIC12F675 o 12F510 y con ellos hacer toda esa tarea.

Esto te lo digo porque comentas que quierse que sea "reloj programable" y si es programable es porque se puede variar el tiempo, la frecuencia, etc.

Si es fijo entonces no sería programable.

Saludos


----------



## max canales (Sep 11, 2006)

lo que quero hacer es que funcione un motor por 7 seg , pare 3 seg,y luego ande 7 y pare 3 asi sucesivamente el motor es de un hp y no se cuales son las pizas que tengo que usar para hacer que funcione asi. me podrias dar una ayuda por favor


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

max canales dijo:
			
		

> lo que quero hacer es que funcione un motor por 7 seg , pare 3 seg,y luego ande 7 y pare 3 asi sucesivamente el motor es de un hp y no se cuales son las pizas que tengo que usar para hacer que funcione asi. me podrias dar una ayuda por favor



Si usas un microcontrolador, podrias usar un 12F675.

El mismo podría activar un TRIAC que controle el paso de la corriente (aislando con optoacopladores tipo MOC).

El pic tendría entonces que contar 7 segundos en ON y 3 segundos en OFF.  Es algo muy sencillo.

El PIC en cuestión tiene oscilador interno con lo cual solo debes alimentarlo (y bueno pues programarlo).

En cuanto a otras alternativas, creo que también podrías resolverlo con un 555 pero hace tannnto que no los uso que realmente no te sabría sugerir del tema de resolverlo con ellos.

De todas formas, de circuitos con 555 hay infinidad de páginas web.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 11, 2006)

¿Estamos hablando de un motor de corriente alterna?
Un motor es una carga inductiva muy fea.
1 HP es una potencia fea.
Prender y apagar a cada rato no me gusta nada
En general todo el proyecto me asusta mucho.

Sería poner el 555 a 0,10 Hz (un ciclo cada 10 segundos) y 70% duty cicle.
Nunca puse el 555 a menos de 1 Hz, asi que no se si va a funcionar esa parte
Luego un MOC3041 y 2 SCR back 2 back
Disipadores para los SCR y sale andando
Para hacerte el esquema necesito saber del motor:
220v o 110v CA
Cuantos Watts son 1HP o mejor cuantos Amperes


----------



## max canales (Sep 12, 2006)

el motor es de 220v y es de 5.9 amperes y los watt son 0.77 kw


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 13, 2006)

Ta, ponele SCR sobredimensionados y disipadores grosos.
Te recomiendo el TYN612M de ST que esta baratito.


----------



## max canales (Sep 21, 2006)

como puedo hacer que un motor de lavadora gire "x" segundos para un lado y "Y" segundos para otro lado pero eso lo tine que estar haciendo ciclicamente


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 21, 2006)

max canales dijo:
			
		

> como puedo hacer que un motor de lavadora gire "x" segundos para un lado y "Y" segundos para otro lado pero eso lo tine que estar haciendo ciclicamente



Hola, en las labadoras el cambio de sentido de giro lo hacen por medio de un mecanismo que tienen que parece cacahuate, por tanto el método es mecánico.

La manera de hacer que un motor de CA gire en otro sentido depende de cada motor, algunos tiene un par de 4 cables que con invertir 2 conexiones su sentido cambia (jaula de ardilla) pero en algunos otros con intercambiar los cables de los carbones funciona, eso lo hicimos para un proyecto y también probamos con el motor de una lavadora, el problema es que solo tiene 2 cables o creo que 3 pero uno era para el capacitor, el asunto es que ese motor giraba para cualquier lado, simplemente ocupaba darle una vuelta inicial hacia el lado que usted quería y seguía girando solo, pero con el capacitor empezaba a girar solo y siempre hacia el mismo lado 

Espero le sean de utilidad esos datos.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (Sep 21, 2006)

max canales dijo:
			
		

> como puedo hacer que un motor de lavadora gire "x" segundos para un lado y "Y" segundos para otro lado pero eso lo tine que estar haciendo ciclicamente



Lee este articulo, te viene como anillo al dedo:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/lavapic/index.htm

Saludos.


----------



## max canales (Sep 22, 2006)

el motor que tengo tiene 3 cables pero uno de ellos va al capacitor para que gire en la direccion contraria tengo que cambiar el cable de pocicion . pero este cambio de direccion del motor lo quiero hacer con un microcontrolador para que ande "X" seg para  adelante,se detenga "Y"seg y luego ande"X"seg pero para atras .porfavor si alguien me puede mandar un plano de como poder hacerlo


----------



## max canales (Sep 28, 2006)

porfavor necesito ayuda


----------

